# Hoá ra lăn đá lạnh lên mặt cũng có thể đem lại những hiệu quả đáng kinh ngạc sau



## Vũ Thu Hằng (18/6/18)

*Lăn đá lạnh lên mặt thật sự thu được rất nhiều lợi ích làm đẹp da. Vậy nên nếu chị em nào còn chưa biết hết những công dụng của nó thì hãy đọc ngay bài viết này nhé!*

*Giảm nếp nhăn*
Đá lạnh không chỉ có khả năng trị thương, làm tan máu bầm, mà còn đem lại làn da sáng mịn, căng bóng tức thời. Những viên đá lạnh này sẽ làm tăng tuần hoàn máu, trẻ hóa da, từ đó xóa đi những vết nhăn, ngăn ngừa các dầu hiệu lão hóa, giúp da ửng hồng và sáng lên một cách tự nhiên.

_

_
_Có thể bạn chưa biết, chườm đá lạnh lên mặt lại có thể giúp da trẻ hoá dễ như vậy!_
​*Tạm biệt da dầu*
Nhờ đặc tính thu nhỏ lỗ chân lông trên da của đá lạnh, các chị em có thể yên tâm về việc da mình không còn đổ dầu bóng nhẫy vào giữa những ngày hè oi bức nữa.

_

_
_Không còn chán ngán bởi cảnh đổ dầu triền miên, vấn đề đó nay đã có thể nhờ đá lạnh khắc phục rồi._
​*Làm dịu vết mụn trên da*
Đối với những nàng đang nôn nóng cho buổi hẹn đầu tiên, hay ra mắt trong những dịp quan trọng lại không may gặp ngay những nốt mụn đỏ ửng, cứng đầu bất chợt xuất hiện. Vậy thì lăn đá lạnh lên mặt sẽ khiến nốt mụn tức thì giảm sưng ngay đó.

_

_
_Hoá ra làm đẹp bằng đá lạnh lại nhanh, gọn, nhẹ đến vậy nhỉ!_
​*Da sáng bất ngờ*
Nàng nào đang lo lắng vì làn da cứ mãi xỉn màu, chẳng thể tươi trẻ cho bằng chị bằng em. Thì đây, hỗn hợp sữa chua + bột đậu đỏ ướp đá sẽ là sự lựa chọn hoàn hảo cho vấn đề hiện tại của bạn đấy.

_

_
_Chăm chỉ làm đẹp bằng đá lạnh thế này, da bạn cũng tích tắc tràn đầy sức sống ngay thôi._
​*Khiến da "nhả nắng" hiệu quả*
​Mùa hè nắng "cháy da cháy thịt" này thì có lẽ nàng nào cũng muốn trải qua cảm giác tận hưởng cái mát lạnh từ biển. Thế nhưng, mong ước đó lại bị nỗi sợ "cháy nắng" ám ảnh.

_

_
_Đừng lo, bạn chỉ cần xay nhuyễn khoai tây tươi, để đông thành từng viên đá, rồi chườm lên những vùng da đó là mọi chuyện được giải quyết rồi._
​*Dùng sau khi waxing*
Vùng da sau mỗi lần waxing thường trở nên nhạy cảm, nổi mẩn đỏ,.... vậy sao chị em không thử dùng một ít tinh dầu đông lạnh, thoa lên các khu vực vừa tẩy lông.

_

_
_Nhiệt độ thấp trong đá lạnh sẽ làm giảm vết đỏ rất đáng kể cho da của bạn._
​*Giảm bọng mắt*
Mùa World Cup đã đến, chuyện chị em trở thành "cú đêm" là điều khó mà tránh khỏi và đương nhiên kéo theo đó sẽ là những "đôi mắt gấu trúc" vô hồn. Nhưng thật may, đá lạnh sẽ là giải pháp kịp thời làm giảm ngay quầng thâm, bọng mắt cho "cửa sổ tâm hồn" của bạn.

_

_
_Chú ý cho thêm ít muối vào những viên đá nhé, muối sẽ có tác dụng làm bọng mắt biến mất nhanh hơn ấy._
​*Loại bỏ tế bào chết*
Hãy thử rắc một ít bã cà phê cùng sữa tươi ướp lạnh thành những viên đá rồi massage đều lên da, chắc chắn bạn sẽ ngạc nhiên về kết quả mà nó mang lại đấy.

_

_
_Bã cà phê hay sữa tươi đều có tác dụng tẩy da chết nhẹ nhàng, hiệu quả, bên cạnh đó còn cung cấp dưỡng chất, đem lại làn da sáng mịn cho các nàng nữa._
​_Nguồn: Eva_​


----------

